
Using Iframes Sparingly - arthurk
http://www.stevesouders.com/blog/2009/06/03/using-iframes-sparingly/
======
BobbyH
The author rightfully points out that many sites use IFRAME tags for ads, and
that can slow down your site.

However, the alternative is to use a Javascript ad tag. I've learned from
painful experience that if the ad server doesn't respond to a JS ad tag, the
entire page will stop loading until the ad server times out (up to 10
seconds).

I'd rather have a page be 10-20% slower with IFRAME tags than use JS ad tags
that are effectively a single point of failure for my site.

